# Stranger Things: Sommerliches Video stimmt auf Season 3 ein



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Stranger Things: Sommerliches Video stimmt auf Season 3 ein* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stranger Things: Sommerliches Video stimmt auf Season 3 ein*


----------



## Zwiebo (22. Mai 2019)

Freut mich. Ich fand die Serie bis jetzt sehr unterhaltsam. Hauptsache die machen es nicht kaputt. Damit hatte ich eigentlich schon in der zweiten Staffel gerechnet, ist zum Glück aber nicht eingetroffen.


----------



## repe (22. Mai 2019)

Oh ja, ich freu mich auch schon sehr. Bin eigentlich relativ schwer von den letzten paar Blockbuster-Serien zu begeistern, GoT hab ich erst die 2 Staffel gesehen . Aber bei Stranger Things bin och voll hängen geblieben. Vor allem wegen des 80er Flairs. Ansonsten hab ich mir noch Spuk in Hill House gegönnt - würde da auch noch eine Zugabe vertragen.


----------



## TobiTopper (22. Mai 2019)

Sehr Geil. Ich bin da auch schon sehr gespannt darauf und hoffe, das sie nicht verkommt. Aber bin da ganz Optimistisch.


----------



## icon (24. Mai 2019)

Da kommen bei mir die gleichen Gefühle auf, wie vor Jahren bei guten Kinotrailern. 
Freue mich auch riesig.


----------

